# Photo period advise needed



## tusktek (Jul 11, 2008)

I've had this on going issue with some of my plants (Almost looks like diatoms, but this is a 4 year old tank....) and I've always questioned my photo periods. I was hoping someone might offer some advise. 

I've been running with a photo period of 6hrs a day. I've tried up to 8 and things get really bad with algae, and I've always gone back to 6. I'm wondering if I should cut back even more (Is that even possible without wigging things out) or turn off one of the lights, but then where should I start with a photo period?

Basic tank info (The tank is 100% custom, so things get goofy. ).....
110 Gallon (Around 27-29" of depth), 279w of AH Supply lighting (55 x3, 96 x1, & 18 x1), Fluxal FX5 x2 (One is set up for UGJs), pressurized CO2, pH controller, drop checker, air pump (Night time on low, very little outgassing), EI dosing on the heavy side, weekly 50% water changes. It holds a 12-15 rainbows, 6 corys, and a fat bristlenose.

So I have light, flow, CO2, ferts....... and brown stuff. 

The plants that do fine are my Blyxa japonica, Cryptocoryne beckettii, Nymphaea lotus, they look perfect. My Hygrophila polysperma is decent. I'm afraid that my newer Aponogeton ulvaceus might be on the long road to nothingness. My Ludwigia repens, Alternanthera reineckii always seems to get covered and or just rot away.

The ones that wither away are a fine strain because they grow very well in my 10G.

Thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi tusktek,



> (Almost looks like diatoms, but this is a 4 year old tank....)


Why could it not be Diatoms?

I use heat treated montmorillonite clay products (SMS & Turface) as the substrate in my aquariums. From what I can determine, they both contain a fair amount of silica.....so diatoms are a perpetual challenge.

I don't worry about Diatoms however. I just add 1-2 Otocinclus per 10 gallons to my aquariums and they keep the Diatoms cleaned up, in fact I seldom see any "Brown Algae". If diatoms do start to show up it is probably because I have lost an Oto or two. I just add a couple and all is good.

What substrate are you using?


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

Is Eco Complete rich in silicates ?


----------



## tusktek (Jul 11, 2008)

No, it's inert.


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

try keeping your light on only 4 hrs at a time, turn off for 2-4 hrs and then turn back on for another 4 hrs.

reason being, algae takes longer to start their food production as opposed to plants.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm doing 4 hours on 4 hours off for a full 3 cycles 
each day with nice growth results, and low algae.
my neighbors probably think I'm growing pot


----------



## CptanPanic (Oct 18, 2010)

spypet said:


> I'm doing 4 hours on 4 hours off for a full 3 cycles
> each day with nice growth results, and low algae.
> my neighbors probably think I'm growing pot


This is interesting, so much for imitating nature.


----------



## catwat (Oct 5, 2009)

CptanPanic said:


> This is interesting, so much for imitating nature.


Agreed, very interesting. I will have to try this.

-Cary


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

I use a 2hrs siesta but, I'll give the 4hrs siesta a try.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

i just leave my lights on for 6 hours a day. you should consider a clean up crew for algae and or wastes. use either albino or regular bn plecos, ottos, MTS, other snails


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

after a month of 4on/4off, I'm now trying 3.5on/4.5off cycles 3 times per day.
every tank is different, i am just experimenting, your results will vary.

this tank is root tab trace ferts, DIY Co2, 2wpg,
soft neutral water, no added phosphate or nitrate.
(I know some add those so the plants outcompete 
the algea but that's not the case in this tank.)
I'm trying to find a low maintenance way to grow my grass 
without having to bleach dip everything every few Months.
this particular grass seems to be a diatom & algae magnet...

if only i could afford a compressed Co2 setup *sigh*


----------

